# Balloonacy *pic heavy*



## eponine (Jan 31, 2007)

hi all! yesterday at update, we got to play with the balloonacy stuff... we were in groups of about 5, one model and the rest just got to make up a fun and funky look. i was the model for my group, and i thought it turned out really fun, so... here are the pictures! 
i'm not really sure what the colors are because i wasn't really paying attention, i know the color on my cheeks is a combination of the purple from the balloonacy quad and vis-a-violet pigment, my brow highlight is cloudbound from the quad, helium pigment is on my forehead and over the little circles on my chest(the ones on my arm i did later when i got home with helium and rich purple matte pigments), and the lips are a combination of nightmoth and cranapple liners and the orange gloss from balloonacy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 oh, and #5 lashes.


----------



## squirlymoo (Jan 31, 2007)

That looks so cool!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 31, 2007)

whoa awesome!  and there's an orange lipglass???  I'm SO there!!!


----------



## lsperry (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh, yeah! Looking at those colors on you, I think I'm in love w/the whole balloonacy collection......


----------



## linkas (Jan 31, 2007)

Original and cute! I love it!


----------



## *Luna* (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so excited for this collection if it has all this purpleness. Thats exciting! My next large purchase is going to be PURPLE!!! I love the fun and funky look they created.


----------



## Emmi (Jan 31, 2007)

Very cool!!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jan 31, 2007)

ooh gorgeous colours, cannot wait for this to be released!


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 31, 2007)

Very cool, the lips are just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Nikki0211 (Jan 31, 2007)

That looks awesome! I'm now very excited for this collection. Love the lips too!!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jan 31, 2007)

So awesome!  I'm so stoked for this collection


----------



## BlahWah (Jan 31, 2007)

Ack, thanks so much for posting this!  The pigments look amazing, can't wait to get my hands on them!  And I love the look they created on you.  I'd love to "wear" it sometime. =P


----------



## Caderas (Jan 31, 2007)

very cool, i like the concept of purple for blush.  :]  i'll be checking out that quad!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jan 31, 2007)

Okay now I definitely must have the quad and piggies,.. Those are some really pretty purple blends!


----------



## Katja (Jan 31, 2007)

*I can't wait to see the orange l/g, it looks fairly vibrant!  *


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jan 31, 2007)

That looks so cool. When does this collection come out again?


----------



## Kim. (Jan 31, 2007)

Ashley_v85 Balloonacy come out on April 12 2007. 

Those purples are killer! I love it.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jan 31, 2007)

very cool
i love the colours


----------



## mzreyes (Jan 31, 2007)

OMG!! now im reeeeeaaally excite for the to come out!im really starting to like purples actually.. and lip color looks pretty too!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 31, 2007)

Is helium a silverish color?  Might you have color descriptions for the lip stuff that's coming?  I can't wait for this collection now!  Purples usually aren't my thing, but these look amazing!


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 1, 2007)

very cool
i'm really liking that lip color


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 1, 2007)

amazing...this collection looks awesome!!!


----------



## bruinshorty (Feb 1, 2007)

hellooooo birthday present to me! I love purples, this is perfeeeect.


----------



## electrostars (Feb 4, 2007)

i'm so excited for balloonacy!! I LOVE PURPLE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Feb 4, 2007)

That's awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the lip color!


----------



## Lynda (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## ShuShu Fontanah (Feb 7, 2007)

I Loooooooooveeeee these colors!! Purple is so my thing! Thanks so much for the pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)))


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Feb 7, 2007)

LOVE IT!!!

I go to Update on Sunday! 

:dancey:


----------



## sewprecocious (Mar 17, 2007)

the bubbles are gorrrggeeeouuuss!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 18, 2007)

LOVE it!  This is hawttt!!


----------

